# boot camp has crashed my mac book



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

hi guys,

i have a 250gb ssd drive in the hd that was running snow leopard fine...
i then swapped a 500gb ssd drive for the mechanical drive that was in the
dvd drive bay (expansion bay) i formatted the 500gb ssd drive using disk utility within macos and ran the boot camp assistant to install on the 500gb drive
it started and then the computer displayed the apple logo and stayed there for about an hour...nothing happened...now my system wont start...just says on a black screen no operating system found

is there anyway back...or what can i do? any help appreciated...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hold down the OPTION key while you boot up the computer.

It should present you with option to pick which Partition you want to boot into. By default this should be "Macintosh HD" (unless you changed it) to boot into your Mac OS. Just click on that and it should take care of your black screen issue.

I am fairly certain that bootcamp CANNOT be installed to anything accept the primary drive.... at least not without some shoe-horning "Hacks" that are buggy.


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks marty

will give it a go...


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

so i took all the hard drives out and only put the blank 500gb ssd drive in
the hard drive bay...i then pressed the option button and connected to my
wifi...i then ran a full online recovery and it installed mavericks
i then ran boot camp and it allowed me to partition my hard drive into
2 x 500gb partitions mac was on the left and windows was on the right
i then clicked ok and it ran a process and then restarted the machine
with the apple logo and it just hangs there...after a restarted the machine after an hour it just said no boot device found...any ideas why its not working?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

How do you have TWO 500GB partitions.... if you only have ONE 500GB drive installed?


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

Just a typo... 2x 250 GB partitions


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry Marty forgot to ask...when I press the option button it asks me to connect to WiFi...then downloads a utility that offers recovery modes. There was no boot selection like you spoke of...how can I get the other 250 GB working again?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

jonin said:


> Sorry Marty forgot to ask...when I press the option button it asks me to connect to WiFi...then downloads a utility that offers recovery modes. There was no boot selection like you spoke of...how can I get the other 250 GB working again?


I am not sure what could be the issue here. If there are bootable Partitions available, holding Option should display them. It will really only display the Internet Recovery Mode if it does not see a bootable partition.

This is especially weird because you said you had OS-X actually installed... which should mean that it displays that Partition as Bootable.


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi marty,

ok after restarting i press option button and i can choose between osx and recovery...when i choose osx the machine boots osx normally...but why is boot camp not allowing me to install windows 7...just sits on the mac logo after a min or two...

any ideas???


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Are you using an internal DVD drive? or an External USB drive?

Also are you using Boot Camp Assistant to manage the install?


----------



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

hi marty i actuallt tried both...i had a blue ray drive on a usb caddy and then a samsung usb external dvd drive...same result...is there a log file i can check or something...not very good with mac...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

jonin said:


> hi marty i actuallt tried both...i had a blue ray drive on a usb caddy and then a samsung usb external dvd drive...same result...is there a log file i can check or something...not very good with mac...


With my experience.... The only way to get Windows running is to use boot camp assistant on the Primary Hard Drive... using an INTERNAL DVD/CD drive. Unless your Mac is specifically built from the factory without an internal.


----------

